# Pregnant after ectopic



## Mommy2be20

So, I'm finally pregnant again.. against ALL odds! I had an ectopic pregnancy March of last year and the removal of my right tube :angel: I went on to have PID, but doctor's were confident we caught it in time before damage was done (god I hope so! fx'd), but I had no testing for further confirmation.. my gyno said "try for a year, if not pregnant by October 2011, we'll see what's going on" .... well, I'm pregnant!
Here comes the worry.... every pinch, poke, cramp makes me uneasy as &^%# :growlmad: I can't even stand the thought of another loss and my last tube gone :cry: Plus OH and I are just so in love already, we'd been trying for what felt like forever. I had my first bloods drawn today, will get the results tomorrow afternoon and it sounds like my scan might be booked as well.. I just want to know NOW.. and I want my forever baby more than anything in the world! 
I got a little glimmer of hope when my CB Digi registered 2-3 today, when I wouldn't conceived July 3rd or 4th (exactly two weeks ago) and this was like my 6th wee of the day lol, but still nervous as anything! Any advice, reassurance or just kind words is so very appreciated :hugs: xx


----------



## TeiganMax

Hey. I had an ectopic in April this year and had my left tube removed. I got my BFP in June and im currently 10 weeks tomoro. I was in your situation about 4 weeks ago. Waiting for my hcg levels to come back. They came back low but had more than tripled. I then had to wait a week for my scan which was so hard. Even with the hcg results I was still convincing myself with every pain and niggle it was an ectopic. I finally had my scan at what I thought was nearly 6 weeks and they saw a sac and a possible yolk sac. They said I was earlier then what I thought. I was happy to rule out another ectopic but at the same time I was so scared nothing would develop. I had another scan booked in two weeks when I would be 7 weeks according to there calculations and oh my did I think the 1 week wait was hard. The 2 week one was horrendous. Finally at 7 weeks I got to see my little bean and a heart beat. I was estatic. Now at 10 weeks I still panic over every niggle. Last week I had bad cramps and lower back pain and convinced myself it was the end so we paid for a private scan on Sunday. I was 9 weeks 4 days. The little bean had grown so much. The little heart beat was 182bpm and I saw the little ones arms and legs moving. I'm still waiting for my 12 week scan date but as I edge towards the 12 week mark it feels easier. I still panic. And I will till the second I hold the little bean in my arms.

I know it's easier said then done but try and relax. I was so stressed waiting for my results and the scans that i got into a state after them thinking the stress might have been bad.

I wish you all the best in the world.

Let me know how your results go?

XXxx


----------



## Mommy2be20

TeiganMax said:


> Hey. I had an ectopic in April this year and had my left tube removed. I got my BFP in June and im currently 10 weeks tomoro. I was in your situation about 4 weeks ago. Waiting for my hcg levels to come back. They came back low but had more than tripled. I then had to wait a week for my scan which was so hard. Even with the hcg results I was still convincing myself with every pain and niggle it was an ectopic. I finally had my scan at what I thought was nearly 6 weeks and they saw a sac and a possible yolk sac. They said I was earlier then what I thought. I was happy to rule out another ectopic but at the same time I was so scared nothing would develop. I had another scan booked in two weeks when I would be 7 weeks according to there calculations and oh my did I think the 1 week wait was hard. The 2 week one was horrendous. Finally at 7 weeks I got to see my little bean and a heart beat. I was estatic. Now at 10 weeks I still panic over every niggle. Last week I had bad cramps and lower back pain and convinced myself it was the end so we paid for a private scan on Sunday. I was 9 weeks 4 days. The little bean had grown so much. The little heart beat was 182bpm and I saw the little ones arms and legs moving. I'm still waiting for my 12 week scan date but as I edge towards the 12 week mark it feels easier. I still panic. And I will till the second I hold the little bean in my arms.
> 
> I know it's easier said then done but try and relax. I was so stressed waiting for my results and the scans that i got into a state after them thinking the stress might have been bad.
> 
> I wish you all the best in the world.
> 
> Let me know how your results go?
> 
> XXxx

Thank you SO much! And huge congratulations on a healthy bean in the right spot, it gives me hope :hugs: Only having one tube makes me feel like the odds are always against me, it's so nerve racking :dohh: Time seems to go so slow, I found out on a Friday that I was pregnant, so had to wait til Monday to even go for bloods (which may have been good considering I tested at 11DPO) but my goodness the weekend felt like it dragged on! Even waiting for my results at 3.30pm today is killing me. 
BUT through all that, my FRER lines have progressed beautifully, I barely have a control line left and yesterday my digi registered 2-3 at 14DPO after 6 wees... so I'm hoping these are all good signs!! :happydance:
I will definitely keep you posted, I'll add you as soon as I finish this xxx


----------



## ariesmandy

I also went through the same thing. Had my ectopic and left tube removed this year. Got pregnant again first month trying. I've had 2 ultrasounds done one at 4 weeks 6 days and another at 6 weeks 3 days. The first showed just a gestational sack but in my uterus and the second showed a normal pregnancy with my babies heartbeat. I too worry about every pain and twinge. I don't have another scan until I am 11 weeks which seems miles away as I am now only 8 weeks tomorrow. I feel your pain in this waiting game. Take care and hope all is well.


----------



## BetsyRN

I had an ectopic last year but luckily kept my tube. I was definitely nervous when I found out I was pregnant too, but this time just felt so completely different that I felt like everything would turn out okay. My first bHCG was in the 3000s and then my first US showed my baby was in my uterus...so reassuring! Just try to focus on not being the one that lightning strikes twice...hoping for good news for you!


----------



## Mommy2be20

ariesmandy said:


> I also went through the same thing. Had my ectopic and left tube removed this year. Got pregnant again first month trying. I've had 2 ultrasounds done one at 4 weeks 6 days and another at 6 weeks 3 days. The first showed just a gestational sack but in my uterus and the second showed a normal pregnancy with my babies heartbeat. I too worry about every pain and twinge. I don't have another scan until I am 11 weeks which seems miles away as I am now only 8 weeks tomorrow. I feel your pain in this waiting game. Take care and hope all is well.

Wow, that's amazing that you fell pregnant so quickly after! I know most women would panic at only seeing the sac, but I honestly would be SO relieved and overjoyed.. one step at a time, ruling out an ectopic is all I'm asking for at this point :) Congratulations by the way, and thank you so much for giving me some more hope! :hugs: xx Here's to our forever babies!!


----------



## Mommy2be20

BetsyRN said:


> I had an ectopic last year but luckily kept my tube. I was definitely nervous when I found out I was pregnant too, but this time just felt so completely different that I felt like everything would turn out okay. My first bHCG was in the 3000s and then my first US showed my baby was in my uterus...so reassuring! Just try to focus on not being the one that lightning strikes twice...hoping for good news for you!

Thank you! I have also noticed quite a few things that are different this time around and I'm trying to rely on those as signs at this point that everything is going to be ok :winkwink: I actually really love that.. not being one that lightning strikes twice.. that's a REALLY good way to think about it!! Congratulations xxx


----------



## ariesmandy

Mommy2be20 said:


> ariesmandy said:
> 
> 
> I also went through the same thing. Had my ectopic and left tube removed this year. Got pregnant again first month trying. I've had 2 ultrasounds done one at 4 weeks 6 days and another at 6 weeks 3 days. The first showed just a gestational sack but in my uterus and the second showed a normal pregnancy with my babies heartbeat. I too worry about every pain and twinge. I don't have another scan until I am 11 weeks which seems miles away as I am now only 8 weeks tomorrow. I feel your pain in this waiting game. Take care and hope all is well.
> 
> Wow, that's amazing that you fell pregnant so quickly after! I know most women would panic at only seeing the sac, but I honestly would be SO relieved and overjoyed.. one step at a time, ruling out an ectopic is all I'm asking for at this point :) Congratulations by the way, and thank you so much for giving me some more hope! :hugs: xx Here's to our forever babies!!Click to expand...

It was very nerve racking only seeing a sac but I knew I was too early for anything else. The second ultrasound gave me hope after seeing a gestational sac, yolk sac, baby, and heartbeat.


----------



## HIBISCUS30

Hi Mommy2be20, ive just posted on here with the same title as you, i suffered a ruptured ectopic in january of this year and i found out im pregnant again last wednesday to say im scared is a understatment, like you every ache and twinge i get i go into panic mode, will be nice to have chat with you xx


----------



## timsogirl

i had an ectopic in Nov 09. I lost my left tube. we waited a year and tried again starting in Mar 11, i got preg April 11 and miscarried & shortly after I developed a huge cyst on the left ovary and lost it in May 11. On June 20 I got my BFP and I am 7 weeks, all my levels are great and all looks well. A scan showed baby in uterus at 4 weeks and I get my next scan on Aug 3!!!

I am claiming a sticky bean for you honey!!! Enjoy being pregnant, that is what i have had to learn to do!!! The ladies around here are a big help during the wait.

My new insurance kicks in Aug 1 which is why I am having to wait so long to hear the heartbeat :wacko: but the nausea and the high doubling hcg levels give me comfort until then!!!

:hugs:

CONRATS!


----------



## Mommy2be20

My beta at 4w 1d (yesterday) was 313 ....
My gyno doesn't want to repeat bloods at all... or scan me until 7 WEEKS!! I started balling on the phone, trying to explain how my previous ectopic ruptured at just 6w 2d. The receptionist instructed me that my gyno is aware of my situation and doesn't want an early scan and nothing will be seen until then anyways (I call complete BULL*&%#) :cry: Now I'm waiting for a call back from my personal nurse at my family doctor's office, I'm really hoping she will help me.. because I do not feel comfortable with how my gyno is pushing me off


----------



## iccleprincess

Hi all I am new on here, I just wanted to post as reading the stories on here has helped me the past few days. I had an ectopic last august it wasn't picked up while ten weeks I had to have emergency surgery and my tube and ovary were removed. It took me ages to get over it, still haven't really. Anyway, after two months trying found out I was pregnant last week, had a scan today at five weeks and there was the sac in the womb and even a little heartbeat!!! I can relax now, the past week has been agony I was so scared it would be the same again every twinge freaked me out I felt like I was going mad, made myself poorly really. Reading other peoples positive stories really helped so thought I would share mine, fingers crossed everything looks like its going to be ok this time x


----------



## HIBISCUS30

Hi iccleprincess, congratulations i bet you are so relieved! im currently waiting to go for my 6 week scan on monday dreading it :( i suffered a ruptured ectopic in january this year. I had a scan at 4 weeks and they saw a sac in the uterus but i believe you can have a sac with a ectopic so still very worried its happening again xx


----------



## TeiganMax

Mommy2be20 said:


> My beta at 4w 1d (yesterday) was 313 ....
> My gyno doesn't want to repeat bloods at all... or scan me until 7 WEEKS!! I started balling on the phone, trying to explain how my previous ectopic ruptured at just 6w 2d. The receptionist instructed me that my gyno is aware of my situation and doesn't want an early scan and nothing will be seen until then anyways (I call complete BULL*&%#) :cry: Now I'm waiting for a call back from my personal nurse at my family doctor's office, I'm really hoping she will help me.. because I do not feel comfortable with how my gyno is pushing me off



Hey. How Many bloods have you had done?

XXxx


----------



## Mommy2be20

TeiganMax said:


> Mommy2be20 said:
> 
> 
> My beta at 4w 1d (yesterday) was 313 ....
> My gyno doesn't want to repeat bloods at all... or scan me until 7 WEEKS!! I started balling on the phone, trying to explain how my previous ectopic ruptured at just 6w 2d. The receptionist instructed me that my gyno is aware of my situation and doesn't want an early scan and nothing will be seen until then anyways (I call complete BULL*&%#) :cry: Now I'm waiting for a call back from my personal nurse at my family doctor's office, I'm really hoping she will help me.. because I do not feel comfortable with how my gyno is pushing me off
> 
> 
> 
> Hey. How Many bloods have you had done?
> 
> XXxxClick to expand...

That was my first and only bloods drawn.. apparently here in Ontario, we can't have bloods taken to watch the level rise because our insurance doesn't like it :cry: so I won't have my beta done again until Monday (5w1d).. I'm so beyond frustrated right now, not ok at all with how our healthcare doesn't find it "necessary" to repeat bloods!


----------



## BetsyRN

That sucks! Even if your beta doubles every only 72 hours, your levels should be high enough by 6 weeks to do a scan and confirm an IUP. I obviously had one at 5w5d (see my signature) and they saw the heartbeat in the uterus. You would think your OBGYN would want to do an US as soon as one could see something! The USA definitely has faults with our healthcare system, but I'm glad that my private insurance lets my conservative OBGYN do whatever she wants; here someone with a history of an ectopic is considered a high-risk pregnancy from the first positive HPT. I hope your MD calls back with better news.


----------



## Mommy2be20

BetsyRN said:


> That sucks! Even if your beta doubles every only 72 hours, your levels should be high enough by 6 weeks to do a scan and confirm an IUP. I obviously had one at 5w5d (see my signature) and they saw the heartbeat in the uterus. You would think your OBGYN would want to do an US as soon as one could see something! The USA definitely has faults with our healthcare system, but I'm glad that my private insurance lets my conservative OBGYN do whatever she wants; here someone with a history of an ectopic is considered a high-risk pregnancy from the first positive HPT. I hope your MD calls back with better news.

I never liked my gyno to begin with, she's always pushed me to the back burner! My nurse did call me back, but also agreed that I couldn't get another bout of bloods for a week or a scan. She's gonna personally talk to my family doctor tomorrow and see what he thinks and call me... but I have a feeling he won't want any earlier than 7 weeks either :growlmad: When I was ttc they made it sound like I was going to be so high-risk and looked after right away.. too bad it's not going that way at all. My first beta was only to confirm my pregnancy and that was it... well after 5 very positive tests, I already knew that I was :dohh: Useless doctor's messing with my hormonal brain!


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

omg wow cant believe they are making you wait that long that to me is F***in disgusting !! one-they should be scanning you now to make sure its in the right place and give you re-assurance !! and especially after what you've been thru that should've been priority to scan you early..you should try all your doctors in your town and see which one will give you a scan now if you want one haha!! :haha:

hard to wait till 7weeks it had my scan last week which i thought i was 6 and a half weeks but got put back to 5weeks now have to wait till 7weeks again ta get another scan..i couldnt handle being told no to getting a scan suprised they do stuff like that..here my midwife gives me a scan whenever i want it (within reason) i hope you can find someone that will give you a scan if not i hope the waiting will fly by for you !! :thumbup:


----------



## TeiganMax

Hey. I can't believe how different our health care system is. Surely a blood test doesn't cost that much. Sorry to hear that. Try and be positive. I know it's hard and everyone kept saying that to me. Everything happens for a reason and you have said some positive things so relax. Have you got a date for your scan? How far will you be? Xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

TeiganMax said:


> Hey. I can't believe how different our health care system is. Surely a blood test doesn't cost that much. Sorry to hear that. Try and be positive. I know it's hard and everyone kept saying that to me. Everything happens for a reason and you have said some positive things so relax. Have you got a date for your scan? How far will you be? Xx

Isn't it crazy how different it is? We don't have private healthcare though, I think that has a lot to do with it. I'd be more than willing to pay out of pocket to have another blood done or even an earlier scan.. but I can't seem to find anywhere around me that does private scans :cry: So frustrating! Last I heard yesterday, I'd get a call today with the date for my scan.. haven't heard anything yet, I may not get a call til the end of the day though. By the sounds of things, I'll be at least 7 weeks gone by the time I get in for my first scan :nope: I'm gonna hold tight as long as possible, if I can't stand the wait til 7w, then I'll go to my emerg and cry wolf for an early scan :dohh: They won't turn me away if I'm say 6w gone


----------



## ariesmandy

Mommy2be20 said:


> TeiganMax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy2be20 said:
> 
> 
> My beta at 4w 1d (yesterday) was 313 ....
> My gyno doesn't want to repeat bloods at all... or scan me until 7 WEEKS!! I started balling on the phone, trying to explain how my previous ectopic ruptured at just 6w 2d. The receptionist instructed me that my gyno is aware of my situation and doesn't want an early scan and nothing will be seen until then anyways (I call complete BULL*&%#) :cry: Now I'm waiting for a call back from my personal nurse at my family doctor's office, I'm really hoping she will help me.. because I do not feel comfortable with how my gyno is pushing me off
> 
> 
> 
> Hey. How Many bloods have you had done?
> 
> XXxxClick to expand...
> 
> That was my first and only bloods drawn.. apparently here in Ontario, we can't have bloods taken to watch the level rise because our insurance doesn't like it :cry: so I won't have my beta done again until Monday (5w1d).. I'm so beyond frustrated right now, not ok at all with how our healthcare doesn't find it "necessary" to repeat bloods!Click to expand...

That is bullshit! You need to fight them or go somewhere else. I live in ontario and I had 2 bloodtests done as well as 2 ultrasounds. If anything run to emerg and complain your having pains. Do what you have to do.:hugs:


----------



## Mommy2be20

ariesmandy said:


> That is bullshit! You need to fight them or go somewhere else. I live in ontario and I had 2 bloodtests done as well as 2 ultrasounds. If anything run to emerg and complain your having pains. Do what you have to do.:hugs:

That's what I thought.. I've bumped into other women around here that are in Ontario that have had two bouts of bloods or early early scans.... I'm gonna hold out til at least 5w1d (Monday) and OH is gonna take the day off work, we're gonna go sit in emerg. Athought my 48hr bloods should've been done two days ago now, maybe they'll start 48hr bloods all over again PLUS scan... something or anything to reassure me!!! We're still trying to stay really positive though
Thank you :hugs: xx


----------



## shelleney

Hi Hun.
I had an ectopic in June last year. Luckily I got to keep my tube, but I needed the methotrexate injection. After having this injection, I had to wait 6 months before being allowed to try again. When the 6 months was up, we started TTC again, and conceived on our 2nd month of trying.
We had a scan at 5 weeks, and found a sac in my uterus. So we knew this one wasnt ectopic. At 7 weeks, we saw the baby and heartbeat. At 14 weeks, baby was growing well. And at 21 weeks, we found out we are having a girl.
We are now heading into 3rd tri next week.

So I just wanted to comfort you with my story, and hope that your situation follows, and you have a positive outcome also.
Take care :hugs: xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

shelleney said:


> Hi Hun.
> I had an ectopic in June last year. Luckily I got to keep my tube, but I needed the methotrexate injection. After having this injection, I had to wait 6 months before being allowed to try again. When the 6 months was up, we started TTC again, and conceived on our 2nd month of trying.
> We had a scan at 5 weeks, and found a sac in my uterus. So we knew this one wasnt ectopic. At 7 weeks, we saw the baby and heartbeat. At 14 weeks, baby was growing well. And at 21 weeks, we found out we are having a girl.
> We are now heading into 3rd tri next week.
> 
> So I just wanted to comfort you with my story, and hope that your situation follows, and you have a positive outcome also.
> Take care :hugs: xx

Thank you for sharing :) I think OH and I are gonna go see if we can be scanned at emerg on Monday, 5w1d! We're absolutely dying to know because we're so in love already, OH rubs and talks to our 'peanut' and it kills me to think it could be ripped away from us, as well as naturally conceiving ever again :cry: we're just hoping for the best... I'd love to be able to give other women hope who've been in our positions before :flowers:
Congratulations by the way, enjoy your little girl when she gets here, home stretch now! :hugs: xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Just wanted to update you ladies! :wave:
I was in ER today to see if I could have an earlier scan than what I already have booked.. I needed to know what was happening. We got good news :happydance: there is a sac measuring 5w1d (exactly what it should be going by LMP) in my UTERUS!!! I couldn't control the tears when the US tech showed me the screen.. there was the beginning of the yolk sac there too! My beta was drawn and came back at 9,996.. so thrilled with that. I go for 48hr bloods just to double check and another scan in 7 days. YAY!!! :D xxx


----------



## peanutbear

That's great news Mommy2be20! It definitely is reassuring to have some answers!


----------



## sammy1205

Mommy2be20 said:


> Just wanted to update you ladies! :wave:
> I was in ER today to see if I could have an earlier scan than what I already have booked.. I needed to know what was happening. We got good news :happydance: there is a sac measuring 5w1d (exactly what it should be going by LMP) in my UTERUS!!! I couldn't control the tears when the US tech showed me the screen.. there was the beginning of the yolk sac there too! My beta was drawn and came back at 9,996.. so thrilled with that. I go for 48hr bloods just to double check and another scan in 7 days. YAY!!! :D xxx

So happy for you!. It sucks that wehave to lie, to get reassurance, but I say screw them. If I get another BFP, I will lie my butt off I I have to.


----------



## Mommy2be20

sammy1205 said:


> Mommy2be20 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to update you ladies! :wave:
> I was in ER today to see if I could have an earlier scan than what I already have booked.. I needed to know what was happening. We got good news :happydance: there is a sac measuring 5w1d (exactly what it should be going by LMP) in my UTERUS!!! I couldn't control the tears when the US tech showed me the screen.. there was the beginning of the yolk sac there too! My beta was drawn and came back at 9,996.. so thrilled with that. I go for 48hr bloods just to double check and another scan in 7 days. YAY!!! :D xxx
> 
> So happy for you!. It sucks that wehave to lie, to get reassurance, but I say screw them. If I get another BFO, I will lie my butt off I I have to.Click to expand...

Well, I honestly have had one sided pain... but I'm quite sure it's just pulling stretching and probably more sensitive from scar tissue as I'm tubeless on that side... but you know, you gotta do what you gotta do! :winkwink: Makes life SO much easier to know rather than worry 24/7 xx


----------



## shelleney

Great news, so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## timsogirl

Mommy2be20 said:


> Just wanted to update you ladies! :wave:
> I was in ER today to see if I could have an earlier scan than what I already have booked.. I needed to know what was happening. We got good news :happydance: there is a sac measuring 5w1d (exactly what it should be going by LMP) in my UTERUS!!! I couldn't control the tears when the US tech showed me the screen.. there was the beginning of the yolk sac there too! My beta was drawn and came back at 9,996.. so thrilled with that. I go for 48hr bloods just to double check and another scan in 7 days. YAY!!! :D xxx

CONGRATS :happydance:


----------



## BetsyRN

Yay! So happy to hear your good news!


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Great news! My dr told me that they won't rule out another ectopic 100% till they see a heart beat in the uterus despite seeing a sac but seeing a regular shaped sac in the uterus is a positive sign and ur beta is already way higher than an ectopic beta, mine was only 800 something at 7+2 the day it ruptured. When I had ectopic I had a pseudo sac in my uterus but it was irregular in shape.

The ideal time for a first scan after an ectopic us around the 6 week mark as like I said, they can't rule out 100% ectopic without visualising the embryo but getting u to wait till 7 weeks is just asking for a rupture to occur if it was ectopic stupid dr!

Anyway... Yours seems go be great news :)


----------



## Mommy2be20

crazylilth1ng said:


> Great news! My dr told me that they won't rule out another ectopic 100% till they see a heart beat in the uterus despite seeing a sac but seeing a regular shaped sac in the uterus is a positive sign and ur beta is already way higher than an ectopic beta, mine was only 800 something at 7+2 the day it ruptured. When I had ectopic I had a pseudo sac in my uterus but it was irregular in shape.
> 
> The ideal time for a first scan after an ectopic us around the 6 week mark as like I said, they can't rule out 100% ectopic without visualising the embryo but getting u to wait till 7 weeks is just asking for a rupture to occur if it was ectopic stupid dr!
> 
> Anyway... Yours seems go be great news :)

I have another scan at 6w2d just to double check... should get my 2nd lot of 48hr bloods back today as well! The U/S tech, ER doc and my fam doc are all pretty confident we're in the clear of ectopic, but like you said it's still possible! But my instincts tell me we're ok, whereas my instincts last time told me we definitely weren't :dohh: 
And I kept saying the same about them having me wait til 7w3d, it was almost like they were writing me off and didn't care to try and save my last tube if necessary, let alone save my life! :growlmad: My fam doc has agreed to refer me to a new OBGYN though, so I'm happy I don't have to deal with her again


----------



## babedrma

Hello, Im new to this site. I would like to thank every one for their post you have giving me an I'm sure others alot of hope. It's been about 2.5 yrs since I've gone online to any social networks, plz excuse my grammar or bad puncuations. I'm a bitrusty on all the abbr. lingo.

I had finally conceived after 2 yrs of ttc 10/16/09 unfortunately it was an ectopic in my left tube which was removed 11/10/09. I was told that my chances of conception had only dropped by 20%, and allow 6 mths to heal beforettc. Well i didn't wait once I went for my follow up 2 wks after the preocedure and dr said evrything was wonderful...I got started. I had been trying every month since then without any hope. I've always been very regular and could pinpoint every change in my ody. Well I don't know if it had to do with the fact of turning 30+, but my cycles became longer from 29 days to 38. I would feel as if I still had the ectopic on the first da of my mens. But outta the grace of god my prayers have finally been answer. I just found out (9/8/11) 3 days before my bday at my annual I'm preggo!:thumbup:


----------



## babedrma

Sorry soooo long. But i feel relieved and at the same time terrified. My dr is insisting on waiting to 9/23/11 for first U/S, I did have all of my blood work done that day. But as of yet I haven't gotten any since of hope or reassurance from him. I've been stressing since I've found out, not to mention any and everything I feel wether it's gas or bowels moving. It literally scares the #*%$ outta me. With my ectopic I had the runs and was nauseas but not vomiting, now I'm running since and thats really freaking me out. I just really wanted to join and say thank you all for your stories because it really has helped calm my nerves. I just have to remebe stay positive and think positive, but it's surely much easier than said. I already have onl one tube yes I have botth ovaries but if I loose this tube "OMG" I just cant!:nope: My Dh tries to keep my nerves calm but it's not working I just told him last night I was trying to keep it a secret until I knew for sure at U/S 9/23/11. But he knew something was up he's more in tune with my cycle than me lol. But thank you all again and plz continue with ya'll story theres so many of us, its not as uncommon as one thinks!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Congratulations on your pregnancy babedrma!! :hugs: It's very very stressful and nerve wracking after losing a tube, I know! I was terrified of every little pinch, pain, cramp.. constantly checking for blood :dohh: BUT you still do have a good chance that this one is in the right place, besides, my odds were only 40% of having a uterine pregnancy overall (and I'm only 21!!) and here I am, 12weeks gone :) I believe it's a miracle after the loss of a tube.. but I think good things do happen to those who wait! 
If you really really start to get worried, can you visit your local emerg department and have an early scan against your doc's wishes?? That's what I did to get the ball rolling. Try to relax and enjoy though hun! :hugs: Let us know how you make out! x


----------



## timsogirl

great news!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Geegees

My baby is in the right place!! Yey!! 

Back in 2 weeks to check for heart beat! :)


----------



## babedrma

Thanks MOM2Be20... I appreciated the info I began doing some research online and found a free U/S center close to my home. That way I can have my free U/S done and not worry later down the line wether or not they my insurance would deny me for an U/S later in my pregnancy to check the sex, Thanks again so much I go in tomorrow at 10a.m. I can't wait for reassurance even tho I may not be able to hear hearbeat until next dr appt U/S on 09/23/11/ atleast I will know if its in the right spot. I havent been able to eat let alone sleep my nerves are so on edge I just can't wait to enjoy my pregnancy. Thanks Timsogirl too!


----------



## Mommy2be20

babedrma said:


> Thanks MOM2Be20... I appreciated the info I began doing some research online and found a free U/S center close to my home. That way I can have my free U/S done and not worry later down the line wether or not they my insurance would deny me for an U/S later in my pregnancy to check the sex, Thanks again so much I go in tomorrow at 10a.m. I can't wait for reassurance even tho I may not be able to hear hearbeat until next dr appt U/S on 09/23/11/ atleast I will know if its in the right spot. I havent been able to eat let alone sleep my nerves are so on edge I just can't wait to enjoy my pregnancy. Thanks Timsogirl too!

Please let us know how you make out at your scan!! Will be crossing everything for you :flower: x


----------



## babedrma

Sorry it took so long to post but this has got to be the most complicated ttc site I've ever joined...not to mention I'm no computer wiz, may just be me, lol!

Well I wasn't able to get the U/s earlier than I was scheduled, but I did have it done 9/23. Pregnancy is in the right spot and measuring 9 off LMP at 6wks 1day not 7wks 5days:happydance:. Which should be right because my cyles had changed from 29 to 38 days 2 mths prior to my BFP. I did get to see a heartbeat very very small couldn't tell but I didn't get bpm, so just keeping fingers cross hoping for the best:thumbup:.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Wonderful news hun!!! :hugs: Congratulations on your bean in the right place :happydance: enjoy!! x


----------



## malinamartis

Hey congrats! Thanks for sharing this great experience.


----------



## elfy_p

Congrats!!! 
I had an ectopic in October 2010 which burst and I lost my right tube. Was terrified we wouldn't be able to have another baby but I conceived our little miracle in 1st month of trying, and am now 32 weeks.
We has a scan at 7 weeks to check out bean was in the right place, and I cried when we saw that she was, tiny heart beating, I was so relieved!
I think its completely normal to be anxious after what you've been through, I've spent the last 32 weeks being totally paranoid about every little thing. Lil bean is very lively and all scans and checks show she's perfect and healthy, but I still cant help having awful thoughts that something will go wrong.
I think when you have been through what we have, you know how badly things can go wrong, so you kind of expect it to happen again. Hopefully though you are being well looked after and you can always get checked out any time you are worried about anything.
All the luck in the world to you, and try not to worry! Enjoy being pregnant and the little miracle growing inside you.xxx


----------

